# Unorthodox Underdrive pulley complaints??



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

I'm thinking about installing an Unorthodox Racing Underdrive pulley in my '02Max. Has anyone that did this mod on their cars had any problems, or adverse affects after doing this mod??
I've heard nothing but good stories about these. But i'm worried about the long term.

Any suggestions??????????


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pulleys will not hurt your engine in the long run, and will actually help your accessories last a little longer since the pulley for the 3.5 is an underdrive pulley.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Really? I've heard about them not being good in the long run, because they throw off the "harmonic balance" of the engine.
Anyway, everyone gives praise to these things! I guess as long as i get it done right, it'll be worth the $$!

Thanks 4 the reply yo!!!!


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

By the way "Oh Three", if you had the V6 Altima with all those mods, why did you make the switch to a slower 4 cylinder Sentra???

Do you like the look better?? Just curious


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hey man... I have met one person with an 03 and complained about the pulley. He took it off because it was affecting his stereo system. He would recommend a stock size light weight pulley if anything. He's on these forums as t56gen3. Tell him I sent you his way and he'll answer any question you got.

Chris

PS. He's an ex stereo system installer, so I know that wasn't the problem.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Thanks for the 411 "Blue"!! I've heard about the pulley affecting the stereo system also. Someone recommended getting a more powerful battery to solve this problem. But i don't have a large sound system. Everything's stock except 4 the two 8's I have in the trunk. Maybe my stereo won't be affected. Anyway, thanks again, i'll holla at your man and see what's up!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *By the way "Oh Three", if you had the V6 Altima with all those mods, why did you make the switch to a slower 4 cylinder Sentra???
> 
> Do you like the look better?? Just curious  *


Here's the story

Lost job
needed lower payments
traded in Altima
save $180 per month
6 months later
got job back
the mods are flowin'


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

no complaints from me but then again i have a 2k. i have had mine on for close to around 10k or so and i havent experienced any loss of power in anything


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Here's the story
> 
> Lost job
> needed lower payments
> ...



Dam, that sucks!! Oh well, at least you're eating again =) 
Keep up the mods on the Sentra though, that's a dam nice car!!!


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Dario said:


> *no complaints from me but then again i have a 2k. i have had mine on for close to around 10k or so and i havent experienced any loss of power in anything *



No doubt yo! Good lookin out for the info!!!
I think the pulley is my next project!!! It's one of the cheapest, so why not, ya 'heard!!!!


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

true bro, you will notice that your revs will be much quicker than before and your take offs will improve as well.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

No Doubt!!! That's precisely what i'm looking for.
Do you have a system, or a stock stereo setup??
I'm hearing the pulley can affect the stereo system.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

When idling, your lights will dim a bit when the bass hits... thats about it unless you have a HUGE system.

When driving... no issues.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *When idling, your lights will dim a bit when the base hits... thats about it unless you have a HUGE system.
> 
> When driving... no issues. *



Really?? That's cool. I only have two 8" inch sub-woofers in my trunk, nothing big or fancy by any means....
I should be ok then with my stereo...... right????


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

i heard you get an upgrade to your system to prevent power drains like that. dont know exactly what. 

im waiting on getting my 2 10" subs, and some new speakers so ill see how it goes from there. here is a link to some of my pics of the head unit amongst other pics. 

http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Dario


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its called a capacitor.

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/capacitor.htm

The ones for car audio systems are about 4 inches in diameter and 10-12 inches long.


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

thats exactly it thx bro. you should check into those if you experience any problems


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Capacitors are a great idea, but a 2nd battery works just as well and is much cheaper. Of course, if you have a weak/old alternator, it could put a bit to much strain on it.


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

how exactly does the layout look in connecting another battery to the car???


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Yeah, my boy had to install two "caps" in his car cause the system was too much of a drain on his battery. I shouldn't need to install a "cap", or a 2nd battery with just two 8's though right?? Or should it be done anyway just to be on the safe side??


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Dario said:


> *i heard you get an upgrade to your system to prevent power drains like that. dont know exactly what.
> 
> im waiting on getting my 2 10" subs, and some new speakers so ill see how it goes from there. here is a link to some of my pics of the head unit amongst other pics.
> 
> http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Dario *



Yo, nice ride sun!!!! I just painted my calipers this past Sunday. I'm trying to get into a Nissan or Maxima club and go to meets of some sort, but there aren't too many in my area.
What kind of Suspension set up are you running with? That's a nice a drop!!!!


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

check out teamnio.com to see if you want to open up a nissan team chapter in your area. also check out maxima.org and check in the regional forums, there are some guys there from NY im pretty sure. 

as for the drop im using Eibach's Pro-kit with the stock struts, soon to be upgraded to either tokico blues or the adjustables soon to come out.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *Yeah, my boy had to install two "caps" in his car cause the system was too much of a drain on his battery. I shouldn't need to install a "cap", or a 2nd battery with just two 8's though right?? Or should it be done anyway just to be on the safe side?? *


You shouldn't NEED a 2nd battery or cap with two 8's generally, but if you're pushin a good amount of power to them or the rest of your system is drawing a good amount of power, they aren't a bad idea. A battery will store more power than any cap. They will mainly get rid of the dimming headlights.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *You shouldn't NEED a 2nd battery or cap with two 8's generally, but if you're pushin a good amount of power to them or the rest of your system is drawing a good amount of power, they aren't a bad idea. A battery will store more power than any cap. They will mainly get rid of the dimming headlights. *


Kool, thanks for the info "Blue". Do you know of anyone that had a 2nd battery installed?? How was the set up?


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Dario said:


> *check out teamnio.com to see if you want to open up a nissan team chapter in your area. also check out maxima.org and check in the regional forums, there are some guys there from NY im pretty sure.
> 
> as for the drop im using Eibach's Pro-kit with the stock struts, soon to be upgraded to either tokico blues or the adjustables soon to come out. *


The org huh? Cool!!! I have my Eibach pro-kit sitting in their box waiting to be installed. I'm just waiting to get up the $275+ dollars it's gonna cost me for the Tokico blue's. That's cool though, you have the same suspension i'm about to put on my Max!! So how do the Eibach's feel?? I hear they're pretty stiff, but the Tokico's smooth 'em out alot!!! So adjustable's are about to come out? I guess they're the 'White's" right?? I'm waiting for Stillen to finish production on their headers for the 02-03!! I gave 'em a call and they told me they weren't ready yet, DAM!!!!


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

yeah the eibachs are real stiff at first but not as bad as you think. the tokico adjustables i heard are coming out pretty soon but if not ill just get the blues. i heard though that the blues dont hold to well with cars being lowered. but then ive heard others say that they rock and havent any probs with them. so i guess its a toss up.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Dario said:


> *yeah the eibachs are real stiff at first but not as bad as you think. the tokico adjustables i heard are coming out pretty soon but if not ill just get the blues. i heard though that the blues dont hold to well with cars being lowered. but then ive heard others say that they rock and havent any probs with them. so i guess its a toss up. *


Yeah, i guess you never know until you try right? I've heard the same thing. But i do know that the blues are alot stronger than the stocks so, only experience will tell!! Hope those adjustables come out soon, ya heard!!!


----------



## Dario (Aug 15, 2003)

very true bro, ill keep you informed if i get the blues soon and try and do the same for me as well. THANKS BRO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

dario, I had one on my third gen altima until I sold the car. I also had a 1680 watt dual amplifier system. I noticed OCCASIONAL headlight dimming, but nothing more than I have seen from other cars with that much power bumping.

BTW, I got two infinity kappa 10's in a q-logic box with a Kenwood 600 watt amplifier for sale. PM me or email me when you get ready for your system if you want good stuff for a lower price. I will even show you how to hinge your box in a 3rd gen altima to allow for more trunk space at times if you are interested.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *The org huh? Cool!!! I have my Eibach pro-kit sitting in their box waiting to be installed. I'm just waiting to get up the $275+ dollars it's gonna cost me for the Tokico blue's. That's cool though, you have the same suspension i'm about to put on my Max!! So how do the Eibach's feel?? I hear they're pretty stiff, but the Tokico's smooth 'em out alot!!! So adjustable's are about to come out? I guess they're the 'White's" right?? I'm waiting for Stillen to finish production on their headers for the 02-03!! I gave 'em a call and they told me they weren't ready yet, DAM!!!! *


I heard on the org that the increase in power for the cost of parts and labor are not worth it on the Stillen Headers.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

LatinMax said:


> *I heard on the org that the increase in power for the cost of parts and labor are not worth it on the Stillen Headers. *


Is that right?? Did they list the specs by any chance??


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Dario said:


> *very true bro, ill keep you informed if i get the blues soon and try and do the same for me as well. THANKS BRO!!!!!!!!! *


No doubt, i'll do that!! Keep up the mods kid, she's lookin right!!!


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *Is that right?? Did they list the specs by any chance?? *


I don't remember for sure...but read it somewhere.


----------



## hnda etr (Nov 16, 2003)

Adding a 2nd battery is only going to let you play your system longer with the engine off.

A capacitor will supply your system (the amp, really) with an instantaneous surge in current - exactly what your amp(s) need when they hit hard. Your battery cannot supply the needed current as quickly as your amp needs it, while the cap can.

Read this article for a more in depth explanation, but unless you want to increase the time you play the stereo with the engine off, a 2nd battery isn't going to help you.

http://www.caraudiohelp.com/car_audio_electrical_basics/car_audio_electrical_basics.htm


----------



## hnda etr (Nov 16, 2003)

Read this for a good explanation of how there isn't a harmonic balancer:

http://www.greghome.com/Greg's%20Garage/1999%20Nissan%20Maxima%20SE/Underdrive%20Pulley.htm

And yes, I can tell a difference with the UDP...



Vyzhn77 said:


> Really? I've heard about them not being good in the long run, because they throw off the "harmonic balance" of the engine.
> Anyway, everyone gives praise to these things! I guess as long as i get it done right, it'll be worth the $$!
> 
> Thanks 4 the reply yo!!!!


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

hnda etr said:


> Read this for a good explanation of how there isn't a harmonic balancer:
> 
> http://www.greghome.com/Greg's%20Garage/1999%20Nissan%20Maxima%20SE/Underdrive%20Pulley.htm
> 
> And yes, I can tell a difference with the UDP...



Thanks for the info....
I'm definately going to go with the mod!!!


----------



## SR20DEN (May 2, 2002)

Vyzhn77 said:


> Really? I've heard about them not being good in the long run, because they throw off the "harmonic balance" of the engine.
> Anyway, everyone gives praise to these things! I guess as long as i get it done right, it'll be worth the $$!
> 
> Thanks 4 the reply yo!!!!


Nissan engines are internally balanced. There is no harmonic balancer and adding a pully won't effect the balance unles there is soemthing wrong with the pully.


----------



## t56gen3 (Apr 23, 2003)

Heh, better late than never---

Spend the money on a Cattman y-pipe before the pulley. Much more bang for $.

(Underdrive) pulley won't hurt the engine at all. It will drop enough voltage to have you an battery at a stoplight though. Not too big a deal. I would suggest u do the OEM lightweight pulley if you have ANY aftermarket audio amps or anything aftermarket that uses significant power.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

t56gen3 said:


> Heh, better late than never---


:loser:

haha j/k


----------



## t56gen3 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yeah well, I didn't realize anyone _actually_ posted in here......


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

t56gen3 said:


> Heh, better late than never---
> 
> Spend the money on a Cattman y-pipe before the pulley. Much more bang for $.
> 
> (Underdrive) pulley won't hurt the engine at all. I will drop enough voltage to have you an battery at a stoplight though. Not too big a deal. I would suggest u do the OEM lightweight pulley if you have ANY aftermarket audio amps or anything aftermarket that uses significant power.



Yeah, so I've heard. I'm not installing a Y-Pipe untill i'm ready to do a complete exhaust overhaul. I want go from the headers, on back to the muffler. But I was leaning towards the Cattman setup though. I just want to get the pulley out of the way 1st.

- Thanks for the info, much appreciated.!!!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

what would be the point of changing a pulley for power and then adding 100lbs worth of batteries, subs, amps, capacitors, etc?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

pulley increases horsepower but takes away electrical power if you use a smaller pulley...

and a lot of people have power and sound... but take sound out for real drag events


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> and a lot of people have power and sound... but take sound out for real drag events


or if you are a honda ......... take out the seats, headliner, door panels, and windshield wipers :thumbup:


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> or if you are a honda ......... take out the seats, headliner, door panels, and windshield wipers :thumbup:


You forgot the brains of the driver also.  :fluffy:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

LatinMax said:


> You forgot the brains of the driver also.  :fluffy:


 that doesn't come with the car... EVER!

lol


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

I never understood taking out 30 pounds and adding 200 pounds in ground effects, neon lights, and stickers.


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> I never understood taking out 30 pounds and adding 200 pounds in ground effects, neon lights, and stickers.



Who's talking about adding all of that?? I just asked if anyone had complaints about the pulley!!!


----------

